# Choosing a martial arts that includes boxing



## smkirch84 (Apr 10, 2007)

My 11 year old son is interested in boxing. I have had several people suggest martial arts. There are so many choices and locations. Can anyone suggest a reputable instructor/school that would include some form of boxing?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 10, 2007)

Where be ye?  That may help in locating a school.

And welcome to MT.


----------



## oddball (Apr 10, 2007)

quick clarifier - is there anything wrong with learning pure boxing?


----------



## tellner (Apr 10, 2007)

There are potential problems with straight boxing. If care isn't taken the repeated trauma of punching the bag or focus mitts can damage young unfused growth plates in the arm bones can cause serious problems down the line.


----------



## smkirch84 (Apr 10, 2007)

We are located in Fairport, just east of Rochester. There is nothing "wrong" with straight boxing, there just seems to be more options for martial arts than for boxing.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the question is basically "If he is interested in Boxing, why not just put him in boxing?"


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 10, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I think the question is basically "If he is interested in Boxing, why not just put him in boxing?"


 

I would have to agree with Andrew here


----------



## smkirch84 (Apr 10, 2007)

It's not that I don't agree - If he wants to box I don't have aproblem with that, I thought I could get some advice on the arts which may also incorporate boxing. He hasn't been exposed to either martial arts or boxing, wiht a little exposure he may change his mind. I also thought martial arts would give him a broader experience. The options for boxing are limited, it seems martial arts is more readily available. Finding something closer to home would be better too. 

But to get back to my original question - is there a form of martial arts that uses boxing techniques, or similarities?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 10, 2007)

smkirch84 said:


> But to get back to my original question - is there a form of martial arts that uses boxing techniques, or similarities?



Kickboxing or Mixed Martial Arts, Some Jeet Kun Do schools.  But if you want boxing, there is no safer bet then a boxing club.

btw - boxing is a martial art, so the question is a little odd


----------



## loyalonehk (Apr 10, 2007)

There are many MA's schools that incorporate boxing into the training.  It's just another piece of the pie.  Best bet is to explore and interview all potential teachers in your area in order to find the right fit.  I know many a MA's teacher (reguardless of style/system) that have boxing backgrounds.   

As its been said on many an occasion...  Seek the teacher not the style.  You will find the right fit.  

A few schools may be suggested here and there but you know what is within a reasonable distance that will fit your schedule.  

I would suggest research the local schools, whatever they teach.  Seek out a potential teacher and feel free to toss the name out here for us to help with our insight.  


Being that your son is 11 personally I would recomend you find something that helps him to learn how to handle someone bigger than he is.  Boxing may not be the best choice here.  But I must agree boxing is a good skill to aquire.  Timing is everything here.  Bottom line - make sure he enjoys it.    

Good luck with your quest...  :ultracool


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 10, 2007)

Some schools may offer classes meant for the younger ages- our boxing school does, and it works well from what I hear.  Just something to think about when you're looking at different schools.


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 10, 2007)

SMKirch,

I would recommend you visit a few of the schools near you, and see a few lessons for yourself.  Most schools will let a prospective student sit in on one or two classes, just to see if it is 'for them'.  They know you have choices in your area, and they want you to enjoy and stick with whatever choice you make.

You can also talk with the Instructor about what they offer.  Some Tae Kwon Do schools, for instance, do nothing but sparring, but use almost nothing but kicks.  Some emphasize hand techniques and spar with full contact.  Some do mostly forms and breathing techniques.  Add now several dozen styles into this mix, all of which run the full spectutrum from 'including-some-boxing' to 'being-nothing-at-all-like-boxing', and you can see why it is difficult to give advice over an Internet forum!  talking directly with the Instructors offering classes in your area can gert you a lot more specific information than anything we could tell you online.

BTW, Welcome to Martial Talk!  Don't forget to say 'Hi' in the Meet-and-Greet section.


----------



## Stan (Apr 10, 2007)

It sounds like your child isn't really looking for a traditional East-Asian experience in the martial arts.  If that's the case, boxing is no more and no less a martial art than Tae Kwon Do, which most kids commonly start.  Both will instill the basics, allowing kids to accel at whatever martial art they decide to graduate to.  

Just don't get fooled by that pseudo-Asian kitsch that many kids schools use to convince parents that they are giving kids some mystical-philosophical-cultural experience.  

My point is- not "boxing or a martial art".  Boxing IS a martial art.  Or else many other things aren't.  


That said, it's a shame that there isn't wrestling offered outside of high-school programs.  Wrestling would be ideal for kids- the most dangerous joint techniques are banned, kids learn to train in an alive manner, and see the results of their training, and they don't get injured with strikes.


----------



## still learning (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello, If he love to learn boxing, sign him up for boxing.

BUT if you want him to learn other things that is similar to boxing?  That would be Kicking boxing or Muay Thai.

Most arts teach how to punch and kick. BUT does not train like boxers do.

Remember : getting hit in the head too many times is NOT GOOD for the brain.  (ALI)

TRY JUDO? .............Aloha


----------

